# brakes making grinding noise?



## thegoodlife (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I recently changed the rear brakes on my 2001 300ci

They felt low and the light was on, however come to find out the light was on from the front brakes (which I had changed a month previous)

Compared to the new brake pads the old pads were about half of what they were (didn't look like they needed changing to me)

I went ahead and changed them (might as well while I had them off)

Now I can hear a grinding sound coming from my rear driver side tire when I break, but not immediatly, it only makes the sound when I am coming to a stop, but it is a horrible grinding sound

any ideas on what is going on?

on a side note: I re-used the oem pad wear sensor but the light is still on, does this have to be reset someone?


----------



## mywheels (Dec 27, 2006)

*Check the rotors*

The first thing that comes to mind is the rotors. What is the condition of the rotors? If the rotors have grooves worn then the pads won't seat properly (eventually they may but you won't have full braking power). Also, if a ridge has developed around the outer edge of the rotor then that may account for the noise. Solid rotors can be "turned" if not too thin but slotted ones must be replaced.

Also, the pad wear sensor should be replaced with the pads.

- Erik


----------



## thegoodlife (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll take the rotor off and check the back side of it, I'm almost positive that is the problem. Can I take the rotor to a machine shop and have them grind it down (if it is a solid rotor). I'm not familiar with BMW rotors but on other vehicles in the past I have done this.


----------



## Blinky330XI (Feb 21, 2005)

good luck trying to grind em down... I was also told to replace the pads and rotors at the same time... might cost a lil more $$$ up front, but it may save some time down the line.


----------

